# Serpent S811 Cobra



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.serpent.com/news/12896/Serpent-S811-Cobra,-1/8-buggy,-intro-part-3.html

Wheres the brushless?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Looks like Mark built it because it don't have an air filter. lol

The throttle linkage looks a little complicated.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats funny


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

"The throttle linkage looks a little complicated"

Definitly not the car for Mark....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH(laugh like Roger Ayers)


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you see the new Durango image yet? It looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> Did you see the new Durango image yet? It looks pretty sweet too.


LOL, yea i just saw that too:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2511992#post2511992


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant wait to drive one! should be soon!


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

*Opps, Found one for him*



GoFaster said:


> Looks like Mark built it because it don't have an air filter. lol
> 
> The throttle linkage looks a little complicated.


I seem to have found one for him!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who r u?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Who r u?


AWESOME! People who you dont know are kicking you Mark!

lmao


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Who r u?


With about 10 seconds of investigation, I conclude it is Mr. Buster.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

good one Derek.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

March 3rd thru the 7th mikes will be hosting the pre worlds for sedan onroad, and i was told today Serpent America will be bringing one of the buggys for people to look at! mikes will also be getting 5 kits in the first batch thats released in the us! with parts! I will be racing one in the near future hopefully i will have it in time for the rc pro state race, but im still not shure! Maybe i can talk them out of the one they are bringing! This car has a street price of 500 bucks, from what ive seen online!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone that wants to see this car come to the track..It's very nice i think it will be a great car. I may get one myself.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Anyone that wants to see this car come to the track..It's very nice i think it will be a great car. I may get one myself.


You just got a Kyosho! If you get the Cobra are you gonna try and convert to electric?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> You just got a Kyosho! If you get the Cobra are you gonna try and convert to electric?


No gas for me. I'll prob wait for the electric should be early summer..My Kyosho is working great i just like shinny new things..lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil, why don't you snap some good photos of it.........some REAL photos.....not from the website!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik S. sent me some pictures he got of the car.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What is sticking out of the rear bulkhead directly above where the center shaft comes in?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sway bar mount. It mounts differently than most cars. Not sure of advantages of it though.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

ok. I see it better in one of the other pictures now. Seems like a lot for a swaybar. Is there a torsion spring inside of it or something?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Losi has some problems coming forth. I may have to switch depending on parts support around here. South side of the H, that is.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> ok. I see it better in one of the other pictures now. Seems like a lot for a swaybar. Is there a torsion spring inside of it or something?


If there's a torsion spring in there imagine how heavy the car must be, besides I don't like all that linkage in the car almost like a Hyper 9.5.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The swaybar tp me seems more on-roadish. However, I like the overall look of the car. I'd give it a try.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

The car isn't all that heavy. Not the lightest of the bunch, but not the heaviest either. I think if Serpent can successfully market the car in the US, we should see a lot of them hitting the tracks.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The swaybar on the car in the pic is a option, it will come with standard bars but they will ride on bearings! The linkage is a very cool setup i think, you can take apart your car and rebuild it and set it rite back like you had it! cant wait to see what it does on the track!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice looking. Would like to see one on a track but I will stick with my mugen for now.


----------

